# Help with conditioning water for my new pal



## luvai6902 (May 12, 2012)

I recently bought a betta and when I was at the pet store I bought a betta starter kit with two bottles to drop into your water. The pet store worker said two drops of each should be okay in my 3l tank. The problem is there's a Nutrafin Betta Enviro-Clean which is a biological betta bowl cleaner and also Nutrafin Bette Plus which is tap water conditioner. Is it okay if I use both? Or should I stick to only one. Thanks


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Excuse me if my answer is a bit long and focusses on a couple of things you didn't ask about. 

Basically, it sounds like you've been given the normal rubbish petshops like to hand out. Very few petshops know anything about bettas, and unfortunately new owners and their fish suffer for it.

I strongly suggest upgrading the bowl ASAP to something holding at least 4 litres, preferably more. In under 4 litres, ammonia builds up very quickly and it really isn't safe to heat. I always suggest at least 10 litres as a good size, with more always being better. 
If you don't have a heater, you need to get hold of one. Bettas are tropical fish and need their water between 78 and 82F for best health.  If you upgrade to at least 10 litres (2.5 US gallons), a 25 watt adjustable heater would be great. In 4-10 litres, or 1-2.5 gallons, a 10-15 watt heater should do the trick. 

As for the conditioner, don't worry about the biological cleaner. That stuff is a gimmick. It is supposed to boost the beneficial bacteria levels in your filter - irrelevant since you don't have a filter, and since it doesn't work anyway. Stick with just the water conditioner.  There should be instructions on the bottle - follow those.
When you run out, I suggest getting either API Stresscoat or Seachem Prime. Prime is my favourite and is highly concentrated, so it lasts forever. 

Tips for extra betta health and happiness:
- make sure your tank has a lid, as bettas are jumpers and can throw themselves out of even little gaps
- give your betta some toys to play with and hide behind. A silk plant that can't tear his fins is great; a simple live plant, like java fern, is even better.  A clean dishwashable coffee mug makes a great cave to hide in. 

I hope this answers your questions.  Sorry I went on so much! I hope your new fish is very happy.


----------



## thekoimaiden (Oct 19, 2011)

Bomba got you covered! Those people in the pet store often know very little about betta and just want to make a sale. I also want to drive home the need for a larger tank and a heater. They really improve your betta's quality of life. Fish in heated tanks are so much more active and responsive. 

And welcome to the forum and betta keeping!!


----------



## Liquid (May 12, 2012)

You should not keep a betta in anything less than a 2.5 gallon tank. That is my personal standard. Also, your bowl surely isn't heated. Betta are tropical fish and require heated water. Plus, you don't have a filter.. the living standards of your betta is really low right now. You really need to upgrade.

I would suggest a 2.5 to 5 gallon tank, with a 25 watt heater. For a filter, I would recommend searching up how to make a homemade sponge filter. The entire setup will cost $50 or less.


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

Liquid, many members on this forum keep bettas happily in less than two gallons. Whilst it is nice to have a 2.5 gallon minimum, and my personal minimum is a 5, for some members it just isn't practical. 
The issues of heating have been addressed. 
Filtration, whilst nice, is not always necessary for a betta if adequate changes are made. 

Remember to stay polite and helpful - always better than saying, "You must!" and telling people they are doing everything wrong.


----------

